# Newtown (Newt) any info



## eventergirl87 (1 February 2011)

16.2hh bay TB gelding, passported Newtown (named Newt by me actually responded to Noonoo :shame 1999 (12yrs old). Has raced flat and hurdles 

Last known to be in Yorkshire 

Lovely person to have on the yard, easy to do. A rearer under pressure. Not best doer, always looked riby.



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQjbJDamJMU


----------



## eventergirl87 (9 February 2011)

bump


----------



## duggan (10 February 2011)

Was doing dressage last I heard, I did pass information on! They called him 'Newton', as much as I try to keep in contact I can't force people to do so! He'd almost stopped throwing the rears in once he did something he found easier.... and although he appeared to dislike schooling it was actually something that came easy to him.
He was doing BD but i've no idea under what name i'm afraid. If I do hear anymore i'll of course let you know.


----------



## eventergirl87 (14 February 2011)

duggan said:



			Was doing dressage last I heard, I did pass information on! They called him 'Newton', as much as I try to keep in contact I can't force people to do so! He'd almost stopped throwing the rears in once he did something he found easier.... and although he appeared to dislike schooling it was actually something that came easy to him.
He was doing BD but i've no idea under what name i'm afraid. If I do hear anymore i'll of course let you know.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks... bummer you can't look up BD like BE lol! I'll see if a friend whos a member can have a look see. 

Thanks for the info though... always thought he'd work through the rearing just my mum won't do rearers and was unfair to leave him with her when she wasn't prepared to ride him. I just didn't have the time for 2 at uni (tho in hindsight he was the better one to keep as grey a year later had to be competition retired at 8!! gotta love hindsight!), as I did think he was worth persevering with as, as you say schooling came easily (and judges liked him when he wasn't showing his belly !).


----------



## cally6008 (14 February 2011)

Pretty certain I checked BD, cross checked on NED and none of them was him with the details you gave

Barforth Newton 	
First Newton 	
Newtons Law
Newton Du Harby 	
Newton Eclipse 	
Newton Victor 	
Longnewton Dark Secret 	
Newton Diamond Rock 	
Newtons First Law 	
Newton Larry 	
Newton Brentwood 	
Newton Dandy


----------



## eventergirl87 (14 February 2011)

Huge thanks Cally never thought of NED (doh!)


----------



## Cuffey (14 February 2011)

This horse??

http://www.racingpost.com/horses/horse_home.sd?horse_id=539988

Equine Details - NEWTOWN (GB)    
Competition name(s)      NEWTOWN (GB) 
     NEWTOWN 

Date of Birth 18-Feb-1999  
Gender Gelding  
Colour Bay  
Height  
Sire Name Darshaan  
Dam Name Calypso Run (GB)  
Breed Thoroughbred  
Submitted by Weatherbys  
Studbook/Section Thoroughbred  
Birth Country United Kingdom  

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=78474


----------



## eventergirl87 (14 February 2011)

Yup Cuffey that's him


----------



## cally6008 (14 February 2011)

... LOL ... waves


----------



## Cuffey (14 February 2011)

Cally6008--have you cracked it?


----------



## eventergirl87 (14 February 2011)

that's me! 

I'm obviously a bit more stealth on here :laugh:!


----------



## cally6008 (14 February 2011)

Char is eventergirl .. lol


----------



## flynnie71 (7 March 2012)

Hi i have Newton bought in aug 2010 in a sad state took some sorting but hes great now we are getting there .


----------

